# Acoustic restoration - can a refinish enhance the sound?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

So Acandour's droolworthy resto has me wondering about getting my dad's old 50's Harmony Sovereign restored. It has a lot of sentimental value and its no good in a case, un-appreciated. These videos caught my eye (and ear) and I'm debating on going all out (neck reset AND a refinish)










What I am wondering is this; Will the tone improve with a new finish or get worse? Both of the Harmony's in the video sound great to me, both of which appeared to be completely restored. 

And yes, I know the value of these are not worth the resale, but it will never be sold. My son will have it and hopefully he will keep the tradition going. So cost vs resale means nothing in this case. 

Quality of sound does.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont think a refinish will positively help tone.
probably hurt it.
neck reset will help it sound good though- if it needs it.
with the right break angle at the bridge and a good saddle and nut it will sound its best.
you often cant get a decent break angle if the neck needs reset-
fretwork, relief and playability are also huge factors.
the finish is the last thing to consider.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Um...........................no.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Well..when it comes to guitars, the mind is a funny thing.
If you believe it will sound better, then it probably will. No one else could tell, but if you think it sounds better, you might just play a bit better, therefore making it sound a bit better.

A guy who refinishes his poly strat in nitro will believe with all of his heart its gonna sound better, so it will translate through his fingers and to him, it probably will sound better.
It won't sound any different to any one else, or to the most sensitive recording devices ever invented, but who gives a crap what other people think about your tone???
I believe that with guitars, there is some sort of voodoo magic in play.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think anything to do with tone and wood and finish was kicked out of the ball park when Fender made the cardboard Stratocaster. It was corrugated cardboard and sounded just as good as any wood Strat that I have heard. So I say finish is for aesthetics, but i now eventually someone will jump in and say they can tell the difference between poly and nitro... I can't.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, the neck definitely needs a reset. It is tonally dead and it is unplayable except for basic chords.

Don't forget that we are talking about an acoustic here. I've never thought that I finished on Electric makes a pinch of difference aside from feel, longevity and appearance. I wasn't sure if it mattered on an acoustic or not. (thought different coating mils might possibly dampen or throw off resonance etc.)


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's a really good question. If it was originally covered in a thick, gloss for looks finish that can be found on 'economy guitars' and has peeling exposing raw wood then a thin coat lacquer refin will possibly improve tone and looks. I feel a refinish should be at the bottom of the to do list.

A 1963 Rambler American is not running right and the body only has a little cosmetic rust. A repaint of the body will not make it drive any better. Instead, performing a front end alignment and engine tune up will do wonders for drivabilty.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> That's a really good question. If it was originally covered in a thick, gloss for looks finish that can be found on 'economy guitars' and has peeling exposing raw wood then a thin coat lacquer refin will possibly improve tone and looks. I feel a refinish should be at the bottom of the to do list.


*ed2000* sums up my thinking with this comment.

*@Scotty ...any chance of a pic or two. Please and Thanks*

My second guitar was a Harmony Sovereign...around 1967 or so.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> That's a really good question. If it was originally covered in a thick, gloss for looks finish that can be found on 'economy guitars' and has peeling exposing raw wood then a thin coat lacquer refin will possibly improve tone and looks. I feel a refinish should be at the bottom of the to do list.
> 
> A 1963 Rambler American is not running right and the body only has a little cosmetic rust. A repaint of the body will not make it drive any better. Instead, performing a front end alignment and engine tune up will do wonders for drivabilty.


I absolutely get that. It needs that first. Neck set, new nut and saddle and the tuners are total crap. 

The finish is icing. Total frills. Actually the finish is pretty good. Just starting to check in a few places, however I really like the burst on the Harmony above and the one on the 6 string in the samples seen in Acandour's thread.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> *ed2000* sums up my thinking with this comment.
> 
> *@Scotty ...any chance of a pic or two. Please and Thanks*
> 
> My second guitar was a Harmony Sovereign...around 1967 or so.


Here you go Dave. Action "looks" sort of playable but it is currently tuned a full step down.
The date stamp is very very hard to see and can only be seen in some soft light. It's either F55 or F58.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

A few more


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Scotty for taking the time to take and post the pics...they beings back a lot of memories!!

In comparison to the two Yamahas I am playing, that finish looks almost pristine...LOL

Would you replace the tuners with the same "retro" style from Stew-Mac or go with some Grovers or Gotohs?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't understand why you would want to do a refinish on that guitar. It looks pretty decent. It's not perfect but not something I would worry about unless you want it to look perfect.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree with steadfastly. I see no reason to spend a ton of money to refinish that guitar. I would use that cash for something else.


----------



## blue_dog (Feb 7, 2013)

I think it's hard to tell, there's so many variables. I'm not sure if it will improve or worsen the tone of the guitar but the guitar will definitely resonate differently. You will get better value with a proper setup than spending a lot of money refinishing.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks Scotty for taking the time to take and post the pics...they beings back a lot of memories!!
> 
> In comparison to the two Yamahas I am playing, that finish looks almost pristine...LOL
> 
> ...


No problem Dave, photos spruce up the thread. I'd like to keep the look, but would like tuners that have a much better ratio. The finish has its issues when you look at it up close, mostly from my childhood years of playing it roughly or just dragging it around the house. I'd like to undo those things



Steadfastly said:


> I don't understand why you would want to do a refinish on that guitar. It looks pretty decent. It's not perfect but not something I would worry about unless you want it to look perfect.


In addition to undoing my careless marks, I do baby my guitars. My 30 year old Strat still looks new except light pick wear on the pick guard. I want my instruments to look as good as they sound. I do have some beaters and some relics do appeal, however I don't want to relic my own, especially one with such sentimental value. (To which I am torn; Do I refinish and lose the history which may affect some of the sentimental value, because it's now a "different" guitar?? not sure) 



blue_dog said:


> I think it's hard to tell, there's so many variables. I'm not sure if it will improve or worsen the tone of the guitar but the guitar will definitely resonate differently. You will get better value with a proper setup than spending a lot of money refinishing.


Agreed, Set up is paramount...finish is the icing on top


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> The finish has its issues when you look at it up close, mostly from my childhood years of playing it roughly or just dragging it around the house. I'd like to undo those things
> 
> ..........To which I am torn; Do I refinish and lose the history which may affect some of the sentimental value, because it's now a "different" guitar?? not sure.


The finish, to some extent, "tells"/reveals the history (IMHO). 
If you refinish it, you can't get that history back...ever!! 

New tuners are functional ...I would look into what is available for sure.

Just commenting to contribute to your decision making process.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Going under the knife soon. It's getting a neck reset and new nut and saddle and repro tuners. Got my shop narrowed down from three. No refinish


----------

